# World oft Warcraft - Video aufnehmen



## Drayygo (29. August 2017)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,


ich wollte in den nächsten Mythic-Raids unserer Gilde ein paar Videos aufzeichnen und bei YouTube hochladen. Leider habe ich kaum bis keine Ahnung, welche Programme sich insbesondere für WoW am Besten eignen.
Habt ihr da Tips? Am Liebsten wäre mir eine Software, die auch nachdem das Video auf YouTube hochgeladen wurde eine ansprechende Qualität besitzt. Wenn möglich kostenfrei und nicht so Ressourcenfressend.

Meine Hardware :

Intel Core i5 6600k
16GB Gskill RAM 3200
AMD R9 290
2x SSD 512 GB

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. August 2017)

da du keine nvidia graka hast und ich keine Ahnung habe ob es ein shadowplay äquivalent für amd gibt würde ich einfach mal OBS vorschlagen 
OBS kann lokale Videos aufnehmen, streamen und ka was alles, ist open source, sollte also das meiste erfüllen was du möchtest.

ob die Ressourcen dazu ausreichen kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, ich hab das ganze immer per capture card auf einem 2t pc erledigen lassen


----------



## Drayygo (29. August 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> da du keine nvidia graka hast und ich keine Ahnung habe ob es ein shadowplay äquivalent für amd gibt würde ich einfach mal OBS vorschlagen
> OBS kann lokale Videos aufnehmen, streamen und ka was alles, ist open source, sollte also das meiste erfüllen was du möchtest.
> 
> ob die Ressourcen dazu ausreichen kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, ich hab das ganze immer per capture card auf einem 2t pc erledigen lassen



OBS hab ich auf dem PC, allerdings hab ich da ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Qualität. Diese sieht selbst wenn ich mit 1080p aufnehme doch relativ matschig aus. Und ich hätte es gerne so scharf wie möglich


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. August 2017)

setz die video bitrate für 1080p auf mindestens 4000 eher Richtung 8000 von den Standard 2500 und wenn möglich bei den advanced encoder settings setzen und dann von Standard veryfast auf eine höhere cpu beanspruchung umstellen .... zusätzlich natürlich bei recording die video output resolution auf 1080p stellen falls nicht schon entsprechend oder dort eine skalierung eingetragen ist  
und dann kommen wir langsam in den bereich wo man sich wünscht nen i7 oder was ähnliches mit ht genommen zu haben .....


----------



## Drayygo (29. August 2017)

Mhm..ich hab das jetzt mal so eingestellt. In Raids benutze ich bei WoW eh reduzierte Settings - daher sollte das schon passen. Es ist mir egal wie groß die Datei wird, oder wie lange das umwandeln/sonstwas dauert. Hauptsache Qualität so gut möglich.
Das habe ich jetzt mal eingestellt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. August 2017)

sollte passen für 1080p aufnahmen in guter qualität


----------



## dsdenni (30. August 2017)

Gibt für AMD GPUs ReLive

Ist sowas wie ShadowPlay, kann man bei der Treiberinstallation mit auswählen


----------



## Gimmick (30. August 2017)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Mhm..ich hab das jetzt mal so eingestellt. In Raids benutze ich bei WoW eh reduzierte Settings - daher sollte das schon passen. Es ist mir egal wie groß die Datei wird, oder wie lange das umwandeln/sonstwas dauert. Hauptsache Qualität so gut möglich.
> Das habe ich jetzt mal eingestellt:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei den Settings weiß jetzt halt keiner was genau "ununterscheidbare Qualität" heißen soll.

Da deine CPU relativ aktuell ist und die GPU glaube ich den ersten AMD Hardwareencoder hat, würde ich eher QuickSync ausprobieren.

Erweiterte Einstellungen, Zielnutzung = quality, Profil = main, CBR, Bitrate hochkloppen auf 50MBit.
Wenn das gescheit läuft, für den Upload per CPU und Medium Preset mit dezenter(!) Nachschärfung entsprechend den Youtube Empfehlungen für Bitrate/Qualität umwandeln.


----------

